# كليمو و asmicheal و كل موهوبى التصميمات



## asmicheal (16 يوليو 2010)

بقلمى الحر المستقل 

مش تبع حد 

ومش منقول 


فكرة جديدة 

كليمو اساس فيها امامى 


وكل من يحب من مبدعى منتدى الكنيسة 

هكتب عن :

 احاسيس 
اشعار 
 امثال شعبية 

اقوال اباء مبهرة الروعة 


والرد عليها 

بتصميمات فقط 


طبعا السادة الاعضاء منهم للمصممين شكر ومدح 


بوظوهم بقى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


​


----------



## asmicheal (16 يوليو 2010)

كثيرا ما نقدم خدمة ونصلى ان تكون للاستفادة والنمو للخادم والمخدوم 
وكلما تزداد الخدمة تفانى 
تزداد الحروب 
وتكثر الاساءات 
ويحبط الانسان لضعف بشريتة 



الى من نذهب يا رب 
وعندك وحدك 
كلام الابدية 

الى من نذهب يا رب 






:download:

صمم كليمو 

ليك كامل الحرية بالتعبير عن الفكرة السابقة 

افلامك الكارتونية المصغرة 

حول تلك الفكرة 

اللى جاااااااااااى 

تحدى 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (16 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

اولاً 
عملتيه بوقت مشغول فيه كتير
تانياً انتظر لبكرة لو ما تحذفش 

موافق


----------



## اكليل الشوك (16 يوليو 2010)

_واااااااااااااااااااو بجد فكرة جميلة جداااااااااا إيمى ربنا يبارككم

و متابعة معاكوا ​_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يوليو 2010)

*فكره حلوه وجديده 


ومتااااابع طبعا اجمل التصميمات​*


----------



## جيلان (17 يوليو 2010)

*هههههههههههه حلوة الفكرة*
* ابدع بقى يا كليمو ودودو وكوكى وعياد وكل المصممين ولو فراشة فاضية زى الاول كانت روقتنا*


----------



## asmicheal (17 يوليو 2010)

2



التفاؤل 

كلنا نحتاج ان ننظر للامور نظرة بها رجاء وامل 

لان مسيحيتنا فرح بالمسيح لة كل المجد الذى يقوينا 

وحامل علية   كل همومنا  واتعابنا 

وكون انك تنظر وانت لابس نظارة يسوع المسيح تملا كل عينيك 

فاتت لا تتغابى او تتجاهل او لا تواجة مشاكلك 

انما تدركها ولكن بصلاة بجهاد بانسكاب مقدما مشيئة اللة وطاعة الوصية 

على ذاتك وفكرك 

و

 
*"اِفْرَحُوا فِي الرَّبِّ كُلَّ حِينٍ، وَأَقُولُ أَيْضًا: افْرَحُوا" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل فيلبي 4: 4)*

 

التفاؤل شباب 


تصميمات عنة


----------



## asmicheal (17 يوليو 2010)

*المبدع الجميل *
*dodo jojo* 




عضو نشيط
























 


 
 




:download:​ 
 
​

































​


----------



## asmicheal (17 يوليو 2010)

يا جماعة 

حد 

ينده لنا كليمو 

الظاهر صوتى مش جايب 

بقوا موضوعين فين التصميمات 

يا حاج كليمو يا مشغول على طووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> يا جماعة
> 
> حد
> 
> ...





صدفة يا ايمي

انه اعلنا انا والزميلة جيلان المسابقة بالثقافي

ما بين توزيع اللينكات والردود على استفهامات الاعضاء

بشأن اللينكات الرسمية ..

والبعض يطلب مساعدة عشان الاشتراك

انما مش ناسي الموضوع

بين الليلة  وبكرة 

الان المبدع الفنان دودو جوو

يلا يا دودو

كمل. حبيبي انت؟؟

شيل عني شوية لبينما اتفضى

ابدع


----------



## asmicheal (17 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> صدفة يا ايمي
> 
> انه اعلنا انا والزميلة جيلان المسابقة بالثقافي
> 
> ...


 


:download:


يا سلام على اللباقة اللبنانى 


يعنى 

بلاش دوشة مش فاضيلكم 

روحوا العبوا بعيد 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههه

ههههههه

بغلسسسسسسسسسسسس

غلاسة تحميسية فيتغاظ كليمو فيبدع 


محدش يقولوة لة 

دة سر 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## dodo jojo (17 يوليو 2010)

شكرا كتييير يا اسميشيل واسمحلى احطت الصور الرمزيه:





















يارب يكونوا عجبوكم,,ولو حد عايز شكل معين يبعتلى رساله ... هتكون عنده فى خلال 5 ثوانى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (17 يوليو 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> ​


 


:download:


عياد انت حكاية 

اية العمق دة كلة 

انا بقول انك المصمم الحكاية 

تصميمك حكاية  عميقة  بتوجز بتصميم 


رائع يا مبدع


----------



## asmicheal (17 يوليو 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> ​






:download:

طبعا تحفة فنية 
اختيار الخيول والليل وتوزيع الجليتر 
بمنتهى الذكاء والرقة 


تصميم مذهل 

عاوزين تصميمات تفاؤل عياد 

بجد 

طلعوا احساستكم الرائعة شباب 

حول موضوع التفاؤل 




ملحوظة المؤسسة 

مؤسسة التفاؤل حتى النخاع 
اغلقت 

ولا يوجد سوى جمعية المخنوقين 

منعا للتكرار والتشتيت


----------



## asmicheal (17 يوليو 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> شكرا كتييير يا اسميشيل واسمحلى احطت الصور الرمزيه:





dodo jojo قال:


> يارب يكونوا عجبوكم,,ولو حد عايز شكل معين يبعتلى رساله ... هتكون عنده فى خلال 5 ثوانى






:download:



اللة على الجمال دودو 

اسفة للتخطى غير المقصود لتصميماتك 
يا فنان 


معلش فية توضيح صغير دودو 

المؤسسة 

مؤسسة التفاؤل حتى النخاع 
اغلقت 

ولا يوجد سوى جمعية المخنوقين 

منعا للتكرار والتشتيت 




*تابع معنا وشاركنا هنا يا غالى *

*بتصميماتك اللذيذة الجميلة *

*الموضوع الثالث *


*:download:*


----------



## asmicheal (17 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> صدفة يا ايمي
> 
> انه اعلنا انا والزميلة جيلان المسابقة بالثقافي
> 
> ...


 

:download:


على فكرة باين عليك زعلان 
علشان قعدت يوم بالكامل بلا طعام لتصمم لنا ابداعات 

ثم اتلغى الموضوع معلش كليمو يكفى امتعنا بفنك الراقى العالى الجودة بما لا يقاس 









*



*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> طبعا تحفة فنية
> اختيار الخيول والليل وتوزيع الجليتر
> ...


_*
اسف اذا كنت نكدت عليكم 
وادي تصميم فيه شئ من التفائل 
ومعلش هو صغير  بص صعب شويتين 



*_​


----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2010)

رائع يا عياد باشا

اتمنى ان تشاركنا تصميماتك الرائعة في هذا الموضوع

صدقاً

افرح لكل عمل شخصي مبدع

سلام الرب يحظك
​


----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2010)

​









*


صللاة رقم(1) تكملتها بال 2
*


----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2010)

​










*


رقم 2*


----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2010)

*



صلاة رقم 3*


----------



## جيلان (18 يوليو 2010)

*بجد تحفة تصميمات كليمو وعياد هحاول اتعلم انا بس زى منت قولت كليمو كل حاجة لازم تاخد وقتها بس اوعدك لو عملو اليوم 48 ساعة هتقنها هههههههههه*
*لا بجد حطتها فى الخطة الخمسية الجاية قولوا يارب ههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2010)

زميلة 
خدي بالك

دي صلاة متسلسلة
ا
2 
3


----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2010)

*اقوال للأباء*




​


----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (18 يوليو 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*اسف اذا كنت نكدت عليكم *_
> _*وادي تصميم فيه شئ من التفائل *_
> _*ومعلش هو صغير بص صعب شويتين *_​
> 
> ...


 






:download:

فين النكد 

الشجن الرقيق المرهف الحس 


عمرة ما يبقى نكد

دة قمة الصدق الانسانى 

عبر كما تحب عن الموضوع اللى يمسّك فقط 
وتحب تعبر عنة 


طبعا اتمنى 

تعبر عن كل الموضوعات 

لانك فنان موهوب فعلا وبصدق 
بالنسبة لتصميم التفاؤل 
ف












انت رائع فعلا عياد 

تصميم اية بالعمق والجمال 
والفن الحقيقى 



كلام بسرك 

دة اكتر موضوع مستمتعة بمتابعتة 
بين كل الموضوعات التى كتبتها 


بس 
ما تقولش للمبدعين 


لحسن يتغروا 

دة سر 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (18 يوليو 2010)

صلاة 1








​

 




كليمو قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## asmicheal (18 يوليو 2010)

اقوال اباء






​





كليمو قال:


> ​






:download:

اقوال اباء منتقاة بعناية 

وشكرا لقول القديس يوحنا الدرجى لة غلاوة خاصة عندى 


تصميمين بقمة الجمال والرقى والروحانية 

​


----------



## grges monir (18 يوليو 2010)

*تألق كليمو قى الابداع
بس قية حاجة بقى لون الخط مع الصور جابلى عمى الوان ههههههه
مش شايف الكلام كويس
ولاانا نظرى الى ضعف هههههه
مجرد استفسار بس مش تزعل يعنى ههههه
*


----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2010)

grges monir

معاك حق

بس انا بخلي الوان الخط تكون متناسقة مع الوان الصورة عشان كدة

يعني لحسن يكون زي اللي بيبس قميص خضراء

مع بنطال احمر

بس ها حاول اخليهم احسن شوية


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يوليو 2010)

​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يوليو 2010)

_*























*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يوليو 2010)

*حلوووووووووووووووووين اوووووووووي كليمو وعياد*
*ربنا ينمي موهبتكم*​


----------



## asmicheal (18 يوليو 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> ​


 


:download:


اختيار رائع للصورة 
وتوزيع الالوان 
والكتابة 


حقيقى ابتكار متميز عياد 


ابانا الذى فى السموات ليتقدس اسمك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يوليو 2010)

*حلووين قووي ابداعاتكم

تسلم ايديك استاذ كليم

تسلم ايديك عياد

وربنا يباركم​*


----------



## asmicheal (18 يوليو 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*
> 
> *_​
> 
> ...


 


:download:

من اروع القديسين القوى القديس الانبا موسى الاسود 

وتفتتننى اقوالة 
لانها جهاد صاف مذاب فى حب قوى طاهر ونقى لرب المجد يسوع 


اختيارك الصور موهبة حقيقية 
واعجبتنى جدا الشمعة مع الخلفية 


يعنى لاحظت انك موهوب 
لكن هنا موهبتك بالحقيقة مميزة جدا 

شكرا عياد تصميمات مبهرة 




ووالى امتاعنا بتصميماتك الرائعة 


فى الموضوع الثالث


----------



## asmicheal (18 يوليو 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> ​


 


:download:


القول دة مميز جدا لبابا كيرلس السادس 
قديس الصلاة 


لكن توزيع الاضاءة مميز جدا هنا عياد تسلم ايدك 



الموضوع الثالث ملهم للغاية 

واحب ان ارى ابداعاتك  العميقة بة 



:download:


----------



## asmicheal (18 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع*

*3*​ 

يعنى اية الحب 


بين المخطوبين والمتزوجين 
احمممممممممممممم

ما مفهومك بالتصميمات المبهرة 

عن الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2010)

نمرة واحد
سريعة


















​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2010)

*سرعة ابطاء*









​


----------



## asmicheal (19 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *سرعة ابطاء*​


 



:download:

وبعدين يعنى 
هتخلى الناس 
تبطل تدور على اشعارك 

لان تصميماتك فاقت حدود الروعة 

كلام بمنتهى العمق

احلى كتير من اخر قصيدة لك 

بس 

اتعب ونزل الكلام دة قصيدة قصيرة 

تحت التصميم 


اية بالجمال يا مبدع 

انت عارف انى لا اعرف اجامل 

ابدعت ملك الابداع


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2010)

في شي لم تنتبهي له

انه صورتي الرمزية داخل التصميم

هههههههههههههههههههههه

اكيد ها تقولي انتبهتِ وسكتِ 

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (19 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> في شي لم تنتبهي له
> 
> انه صورتي الرمزية داخل التصميم
> 
> ...


 

:download:

لا اتنبهت وما سكتش 
لانى لسة 
كنت هقولك 

صورتك الرمزية لا تغنى عن 
توقيعك باسمك 

لان تصميم زى دة  هيتسرق 
بالواد الامور الموف اللى حاطة 

ويتكتب علية اسماء تانية


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2010)

اللي ها يسرقوه مش من هنا
ماشي
هنا معروفة الصورة الرمزية لي
محدش ها يعملها


----------



## asmicheal (19 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> اللي ها يسرقوه مش من هنا
> ماشي
> هنا معروفة الصورة الرمزية لي
> محدش ها يعملها


 

:download:

طيب بعد اذنك 

هسرقة 

فية 

ناس متكلمين عليك بمنتديات تانية 


بيقولوا المبدع كليمو وحاجات كدة تخليك تتغر 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههه

هيضعوا اسمهم 

تحت الواد الامور الموف اللى انت حاطة :t30:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يعنى يمكن اسكت 

لو صممت لنا تصميم تانى 

عن مفهومك عن الحب

ربنا يخللى لنا فاتنات لبنان 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هتصمم ولا نسرق :t30:


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2010)

اه بحضروه ماشي

بالفرن لسا ماستواش


----------



## اكليل الشوك (19 يوليو 2010)




----------



## اكليل الشوك (19 يوليو 2010)




----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

*حلوه قوي تصميماتك يا اكليل

وعجبني قوي اخر صوره   

بتاعه تماف ايريني وابو سيفين

تسلم ايديكي​*


----------



## asmicheal (19 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


>


 

:download:


اللة مّولد مصممة جميلة 

اكليل الشوك 

عاوزين تانى 


شكرا ليكى يا جميلة 
تصميمين بغاية الجمال


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2010)

بداية موفقة يا كليل

واي مساعدة انا حاضر

برافوووووووووووووووووووووو

تحيااااااااااااااااتي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يوليو 2010)

*الحب هو













ومن الناحيه الفكاهيه



​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

*تصميمات جمده قوي

وخصوصا الاخيره

تسلم ايديك عياد​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *تصميمات جمده قوي
> 
> وخصوصا الاخيره
> 
> تسلم ايديك عياد​*



_*ميرسي مايكل 
وانا متاكد ان الصوره الاخيره هتعجب كل الشباب 
بس ربنا يستر والبنات متزعلش 
استرها معانا يا رب (^_^) *_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

*متخفش ياحبي

كلنا وراك قصدي معاك

ومحدش يقدر يتكلم منهم طبعا​*


----------



## asmicheal (19 يوليو 2010)

ايوة ايوة 
اتعازموا انتم الاتنين 
عياد ومايكل كوكو 


ماهو لو فية بنات جامدين هنا 

كانوا نفوكم لسيبريا 
مع عشماااااااااااااااااااااااااااوى 

يوضبكم هناك فى التراووووووووة 


لكن نقول اية 


حسبى المسيح لة كل المجد 

يتصرف فى الظالم والمفترى الفوشية 


بالعند فيكم عجبنى 







هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## اكليل الشوك (19 يوليو 2010)

_ميرسى ليكوا بجد و على كلامكم الجميل يسوع يبارككم كلكم​_


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> اللي ها يسرقوه مش من هنا
> ماشي
> هنا معروفة الصورة الرمزية لي
> محدش ها يعملها



_*اخي كليمو
ما اسهل السرقه 
وللاحتياط ضع توقيعك علي مكان صعب التعديل 
واليك الدليل (مع الاعتذار لصاحبه الموضوع  الغاليه )​*_



[/url​]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *متخفش ياحبي
> 
> كلنا وراك قصدي معاك
> 
> ومحدش يقدر يتكلم منهم طبعا​*



_*اوباااااااااااااااااااا 
اهي بقت معركه 
ربنا يستر بقي *_​


----------



## asmicheal (19 يوليو 2010)

:download:

عرفنا العميل السرى اللى 

بيلهف التصميمات 


وقعت فى شر تصميماتك عياد 007

التهمة ثابتة علية 

اعدام باذن اللة 



كليمو عارف خيبتى 
دة انا جبت لة تخلف عقلى وشلل رعاش 

علشان انزل انتى فيرس 

والجميل 
انة بعد التعذيب 
نزل البرنامج 

وجهازى رفضة 


الحرامية بقوا زى الرز 

زى 

الرز 

هنصدرهم سيبريا مع 
غشمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوى 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> ايوة ايوة
> اتعازموا انتم الاتنين
> عياد ومايكل كوكو
> 
> ...



*تمام تمام 
ولو الاربعه مش عاجبينك انا موافق
بس المهم مش تزعلي *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> عرفنا العميل السرى اللى
> 
> ...



_*وانا مالي 
التوقيع مدحت الادله 
اقصد سيد الادله 
هههههههههههه*_​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*اخي كليمو
> ما اسهل السرقه
> وللاحتياط ضع توقيعك علي مكان صعب التعديل
> واليك الدليل (مع الاعتذار لصاحبه الموضوع  الغاليه )​*_
> ...






اخي العزيز عياد

صورتي الرمزية مدخلها كخيال داخل التصميم

المرة دي غيرة حطية الصورة الروزية

انما في احسن من مكان صعب
اقدر  احط التوقيع متحرك

مش بمكان واحد


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> ايوة ايوة
> اتعازموا انتم الاتنين
> عياد ومايكل كوكو
> 
> ...



*
قصدك البنات وحشيين يعني :heat:

قلتش انا حاجه من عندي 

طب الظالم تقصدي عياد انما المفتري الفوشيه مين بقي  :t9:
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> اخي العزيز عياد
> 
> صورتي الرمزية مدخلها كخيال داخل التصميم
> 
> ...



يكون افضل


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2010)

طيب يا سيدي 

ودة التوقيع متحرك







​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2010)

​







*

سرييييييييييييعة نمرة واحد

*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يوليو 2010)

*الله ينور​*


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (19 يوليو 2010)

رووووووووووووووووووعة 

تصميمات فى منتهى الروعة 

ابدعات هائلة الجمال 

تصميمات تحفة رائعة وجميلة 

الرب يبارك مجهودتكم


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2010)

فكررررررررره روعه جدا يا اسميشال

ربنا معاكم

ومتابعه اكيد ابداعات الاعضاء

وعلموني بقي التصميم مش ليا دعوه بقي ههههههههههههه

هعيط واااااااااااااااااء
​


----------



## asmicheal (19 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


 
:download:

انت كدة جسدت القصيدة 

كدا بقت فيلم سينيمائى مصغر 

بقول بلاش تكتب قصايد 

طلعت اروع بالتصميمات 

يا معقدنا كلنا يا كليمو يا ملك الابداع 


فعلا احلى تقييم لهذة القصيدة 

وكنت اتمنى اعطيك تقييم للحب بلا مقابل اللى قبلها 

تحف  فنية لا يمكن تكون الا من يد فنان مبدع موهوب اسمة كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (21 يوليو 2010)

*مشكورة يا ايمي على التقييم

الرب يبارك*


----------



## kalimooo (21 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


 


:download:

امال فين الواد الامور الموف بتاع صورتك الرمزية 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تصميم اية بالابداع 

يا معقدنا كلنا 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## اكليل الشوك (21 يوليو 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


>


 


:download:


حلوة كتير اكليل الشوك 

وخصوصا الكاس ونزول قطرات الدم بة 

تفكير مميز قبل ان يكون تصميم حلو 


امتعينا حبيبتى بتصميماتك المميزة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> ​


 



:download:


دول اللى غرقوا فى مركب النيل 

ولا دول مين عياد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> دول اللى غرقوا فى مركب النيل
> ...



_*للاسف هما*_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> ​





*تصميم جميل جدا

ربنا يرحمهم ويصبر اهاليهم
​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> دول اللى غرقوا فى مركب النيل
> ...




*
ايوه يا ايمي 

دول البنات اللي غرقوا

وصورهم كلهم موجوده في الاخبار العامه​*


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

تصدقوا  ابنى الاوسط كان بيزن بغلاسة 

يركب مركب بالنيل مع اصحابة 

ونشف ريقى رعب وخوف 

علية 

وجاءت القصة المحزنة دية 

ربنا يصبر اهاليهم 

وبجد يتصرف وبقوة مع المراكبى ال .................

ربنا يتصرف


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


 


:download:

تصميم بمنتهى منتهى الابداع 
يا كليمو يا مبدع 


الحقيقة مستمتعة جدا 
بفنونكم الراقية يا فنانين موهوبين بجد 


يا ريت توالوا امتاعنا جميعا


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2010)

بقول فى موضوع كدة 


تعبنا الليل كلة ولكن 

على كلمتك القى الشبكة 


ياترى يوحى لكم باى تصميمات


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> بقول فى موضوع كدة
> 
> 
> تعبنا الليل كلة ولكن
> ...





مش فاهم بتتكلمي صعيدي

مش قصدي حاجة  على الصعايدة  انما مصري عادي بفهمهم بصعوبة


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


 
جميل جدا كليمو 
تستحق التقييم عليها ​


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> مش فاهم بتتكلمي صعيدي
> 
> مش قصدي حاجة على الصعايدة انما مصري عادي بفهمهم بصعوبة


 
:download:

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
صعيدى اية ولبنانى اية 

يا كليمو 

الاية بين السيد المسيح 
والقديس بطرس 

لما سهر الليل كلة 

ولم يصطد شيىء 

وحين قال لة رب المجد 
ادخل الى العمق 
بعز النهار 
وليس ميعاد صيد 
ضل الصيادين يخيف السمك 
ورمى الشباك من الجهة  عكس المعتاد 


والقى الشباك 


قال لة بطرس 
تعبنا الليل كلة ولم نصطد شيىء 
لكن على كلمتك القى الشبكة 


صباح الخير كليمو 

ازى قهوتك شربتها ولا بردت 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بضجك  معاك مش بغلس عليك


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2010)

وهاعرف منين انك بتقصدي رب المجد
ههههههههههه
ظنيت انكم بتتصيدوا سمك من جديد


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> وهاعرف منين انك بتقصدي رب المجد
> ههههههههههه
> ظنيت انكم بتتصيدوا سمك من جديد


 
:download:


لالالالالالالالالالالالالا

ما انا زوجى طبيب 
بيصطاد زباين مش سمك 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههه


----------



## dodoz (22 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


 

_أميــــــــــن_
_ميرسى لييك كليمو_
_صورة حلوة قووى_
_يسوع ينمى موهبتك_
_ميرسى لتنبيهك_​


----------



## dodoz (22 يوليو 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> ​


 
_تصميم حلووو قووى_
_ميرسى ليييك_
_يسوع ينمى موهبتك ويحفظك_​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal
يعني ايه نعمل عن زوجك
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2010)

dodoz قال:


> _تصميم حلووو قووى_
> _ميرسى ليييك_
> _يسوع ينمى موهبتك ويحفظك_​



ميرسي يا احلى دودوز


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> asmicheal
> يعني ايه نعمل عن زوجك
> هههههههههههههههههه


 

:download:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههه


تصدق هخلية يخلع سنانك كلها 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

زوجى اية بس 

انا بفهمك اننا مش سماكين مش مهنتنا يعنى صيد السمك 


كليمو انت صاحى 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2010)

تصدق هخلية يخلع سنانك كلها 

هو دوكتور اسنان؟؟


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> تصدق هخلية يخلع سنانك كلها
> 
> هو دوكتور اسنان؟؟


 

:download:

بسم اللة القوى 

الاجابة 

نعم 


عشماوى بليز تذكرتك اهية 

عاوزين واحد لبنانى هنخلع لة سنانة كلها 

بس 
حاسب  على ايدية 

لانة مبدع فنان 

ننتظر ابداعاتة كلنا كلنا 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2010)

*
ليه ؟؟بتعتقدوا اللبناني سنانه ذهب يعني؟؟
*


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *ليه ؟؟بتعتقدوا اللبناني سنانه ذهب يعني؟؟*


 


:download:

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههه

ههههه

ذكى 

لا علشان مش يقول سماكين تانى 

ديمقراطية مصرى 


عندك مانع 

اتكلموا بالسياسة بقى 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2010)

يبقى كدة...

 غلطانة بنمرة ..

حتى مش يتكلم  الواحد ويقول كدة..

لازم تشيلوه لسانه مش اسنانه..,

ولا انا غلطان؟؟؟


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> يبقى كدة...
> 
> غلطانة بنمرة ..
> 
> ...


 


:download:

لا ياعم كليمو 

يسلم لينا اسنانك ولسانك 

اللى بيهم بتبدع لنا اجمل التصميمات والقصايد 


فى انتظار تصميماتك المبهرة يا مبدع 

انا كنت بضحك معاك شوية 


ياترى هتصمم لنا اية جديد 

لو وقتك المزنوق سمح


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2010)

*المساء اكيد على ضؤ القمر

نحاول*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ​





*تصميم رائع جداا

ربنا يرحمهم ويصبر اهلهم

شكرا ليك استاذي​*


----------



## جيلان (22 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


 

ربنا يعزى اهاليهم .. رااائع التصميم يا زومل


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2010)

رووووووعه خالص


انا متابعه كل التصميمات

جامدين جدا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يوليو 2010)

dodoz قال:


> _تصميم حلووو قووى_
> _ميرسى ليييك_
> _يسوع ينمى موهبتك ويحفظك_​



_*ميرسي dodoz
ربنا يصبر اهلهم 
ويفرح قلبك​*_


----------



## اكليل الشوك (28 يوليو 2010)

_كليمو على فكرة اللى كتب اسمى على الصور 

ربنا يبارككه بجد ​_


----------



## اكليل الشوك (28 يوليو 2010)




----------



## اكليل الشوك (28 يوليو 2010)




----------



## HappyButterfly (28 يوليو 2010)

*وااااااااااااااو
تحفة تصميماتك يا اكليل
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يوليو 2010)

*تصميمات رووعه جداا

تسلم ايديكي اكليل

وربنا مايحرمنا من ابداعاتك​*


----------

